# '14 Cruze won't start



## NJ80 (Oct 19, 2014)

I have a '14 cruze bought it 5 months ago, it now has about 13,500 miles on it. It has has been running great UNTIL last night, I went out to start it & it would not start, tried boosting it this morning thinking it was the battery-still wont start. The lights light up and radio works but will not start. I drove it 2 or 3 different times yesterday and it started up just fine and ran fine. I did not have any warning messages the check engine light is not on. I did notice it makes some kind of quite clicking sound that seems to be coming from the lower part on the drivers side under the hood, when I try to start it and for a few seconds after I take the keys out. I have tried both sets of keys and I have checked the gas cap. Any thoughts?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Since you already tried boosting and are getting a clicking from the starter, I would guess a loose connection going to the starter or battery. With a car that new it seems very unlikely the battery or starter is bad, but it is possible. At least you are under full warranty and should have roadside assistance.


----------



## NJ80 (Oct 19, 2014)

*Car wont start...any ideas?*

I have a '14 cruze bought it 5 months ago, it now has about 13,500 miles on it. It has has been running great UNTIL last night, I went out to start it & it would not start, tried boosting it this morning thinking it was the battery-still wont start. The lights light up and radio works but will not start. I drove it 2 or 3 different times yesterday and it started up just fine and ran fine. I did not have any warning messages the check engine light is not on. I did notice it makes some kind of quite clicking sound that seems to be coming from the lower part on the drivers side under the hood, when I try to start it and for a few seconds after I take the keys out. I have tried both sets of keys and I have checked the gas cap. Any thoughts?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Both battery cable connectors tight on the battery and no corrosion in those areas? Possible bad chassis or engine ground, since the dash lights work. Does the battery still have the check eye on top to check for fluid level and is the battery full?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

That clicking sound is normal, my car makes that if I use the keyfob to unlock it then go under the hood to say check fluids. Not sure what that sound is, assume its a relay or similar. 

If the battery is weak enough a booster pack will not be enough to start it. I would also check and make sure your battery cables & grounds are all tight.


----------



## NJ80 (Oct 19, 2014)

I just checked the voltage (according to the car) it is 11.7 .
I did get a quick glimpse of a message saying to service power steering but the message go away as quickly as it pops up, and none of the dash warning lights stay on.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

NJ80 said:


> I just checked the voltage (according to the car) it is 11.7 .
> I did get a quick glimpse of a message saying to service power steering but the message go away as quickly as it pops up, and none of the dash warning lights stay on.


That voltage is a little low. But it should still start the car, especially with the booster pack. When you turn the key to start, is the security light on or blinking at you?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

11.7V is low and probably an indicator of a bad battery. Do you have access to a charger? I would probably just have it towed to the dealer so they can more easily diagnose the problem.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Two threads merged on the same subject by the same member.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Is this a diesel or a gasoline powered Cruze?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi NJ80,

We're very sorry to hear of your starting concerns. We understand that you are seeking opinions from the other forum members to try to find a fix. If further assistance is needed, we'd be happy to contact your dealership for further assistance. Feel free to send us a private message if we can help!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

